#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  > Υλικά - Κόστη >  > > >  >  >  Αναβάθμιση εισόδου και εξωτερικής τοιχοποιίας σε διώροφο κτήριο γραφείων

## θ.τριαντ.

Καλημέρα. Εχω αναλαβει τη μελετη για αναβαθμιση της εισοδου (επεκτεινοντας την υπαρχουσα) και της εξωτερικης τοιχοποιιας (επενδύοντας την υπάρχουσα τοιχοποιια με καποιο υλικο όπως μαρμαρο κ.λ.π ) σε ενα δυοροφο κτιριο ,οπου στεγαζονται τα γραφεια εταιρειας.
Θα ήθελα  αν καποιος συνάδελφος γνωρίζει κάποια ιστοσελίδα όπου μπορώ να δω κάποιες ιδεές ή αν έχει ο ιδίος ασχοληθεί με παρόμοιο θέμα να  με καθοδηγήσει.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## howard_roark

ενα ψαξιμο στο google images με θεμα "entrances" θα σου δείξει πολλά. δες και περιοδικα σε κανενα ειδικευμενο βιβλιοπωλειο ή και βιβλια με θεμα γραφειων και ειδικων κτιριων.

τωρα για το θεμα της αδειας, φανταζομαι να εχεις ελεγξει για υπολοιπο συντελεστη και κάλυψης (αφου μιλας για "επέκταση").

----------


## Efpalinos

Ακούγεται σαν πολύ καλή ευκαιρία να απευθυνθείς σε ένα νέο αρχιτέκτονα για συνεργασία. Λογικά με μια καλή συνεργασία θα καταλήξετε σε αρτιότερο αποτέλεσμα, ευχαριστημένους πελάτες, και πιθανόν νέες δουλειές.  :Χαρούμενος:

----------

